# When a man loves a woman



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

Here's proof that a good man will do anything for the lady he loves.  Shortly before their wedding date, Logan, a Firefighter had a horrible knee injury which required surgery.  He was told that he would have to be in a wheelchair during the scheduled time of his and Kathleen's wedding.  Did he postpone the wedding?
Nope!
Did he get married in a wheel chair?  With the aid of crutches, or even a leg brace?
Nope!
Fueled by pure love for the beautiful Kathleen, he walked down the aisle, and just as manly and touching, cried when he saw her enter the chapel.  He stood tall and steady during the vows and ring exchange.  He even braved through the formal photography.
After entering the reception, and surprising Kathleen with a first dance (she hadn't thought him able), even the pain meds couldn't keep him on his feet any longer.  Finally this calendar model Fireman couldn't stay on his feet any longer, and enjoyed much of the rest of the reception from his wheelchair.
But low and behold, when it was time to cut the cake, or throw the garter, or perform the last dance, or participate in the leave, he hobble from his wheelchair for a moment.  He was afraid that his being in the chair would ruin the perfect wedding Kathleen had planned.  Kathleen of course was worried for him and begged him back to the chair.
Now that is two people who totally love each other!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)




----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 11, 2010)

They oughta write a song with that title....lol

The story makes the images even more meaningful.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 11, 2010)

Agreed!  And, Cindy, your images are always so well executed!


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 11, 2010)

PatrickHMS said:


> They oughta write a song with that title....lol



Here you go: 







Very nice set of photos btw.


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 11, 2010)

Cloud,

I knew about that, I was just being smartalek...

Many years ago, early 1970's, he was in concert at the old auditorium at Ga State University.  I shot that concert for a paper.  Also shot several other concerts such as Elton John, Carpenters, and Paul Revere and the Raiders.


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Jan 11, 2010)

PatrickHMS said:


> Cloud,
> 
> I knew about that, I was just being smartalek...



Oh, ok. Actually, it was funny for me because that was not the song I had in mind at all. I was looking for it by Jacintha but what she sings is the song from the movie "A man and a Woman."   My brain sometimes works in mysterious ways...


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

PatrickHMS said:


> Cloud,
> 
> I knew about that, I was just being smartalek...
> 
> Many years ago, early 1970's, he was in concert at the old auditorium at Ga State University. I shot that concert for a paper. Also shot several other concerts such as Elton John, Carpenters, and Paul Revere and the Raiders.


 
That's cool!  I would have loved to have shot those concerts!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Pugs.   How do ya like that garter catch...LOL.  I've never seen anything like it.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 11, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Thanks Pugs.   How do ya like that garter catch...LOL.  I've never seen anything like it.


HAH!  That might be my favorite of the set, actually!  Everyone standing around and ONE guy doing a full on body dive for it!  And, Henri Cartier-Bresson would so proud of how you captured that "decisive moment" just before the body hits the floor!


----------



## Big (Jan 11, 2010)

*YOU* are an _amazing_ wedding photographer! In my opinion, this should be stickied for all of those people who want to shoot weddings cause they have a camera. For most people, it's a once in a life time thing and this is how the shots should look!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

Big said:


> *YOU* are an _amazing_ wedding photographer!


 
Thank you Big!!!! That is a wonderful compliment!

Oh, you added more.  Wow!  Thanks again!  I totally agree that it's a once in a lifetime huge responsibility thing.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

Pugs said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks Pugs.  How do ya like that garter catch...LOL. I've never seen anything like it.
> ...


 
LOL.  Watch out because Henri might spin around in his grave!  Anyhoo, yes, he did smack head first into the floor.  Ouch!  But he got that garter by God, and he's got a wedding coming up.


----------



## Big (Jan 11, 2010)

bennielou said:


>


That is the best face EVER! :greenpbl:


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

Isn't it funny?  I cracked up when I saw the big burly fireman friend of Logan.  He's gonna die when he sees the blog. *evil*


----------



## manicmike (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome story and great pics.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## PatrickHMS (Jan 11, 2010)

*This is EXACTLY what we mean!!!!!!!!!*

Think about how this memory could have been ruined by someone who just bought a D90, but didn't know enough about it that they shot the wedding in auto, with the lens cap still on the camera???

I know I am repeating myself from an earlier post, but this is as good a set of wedding photos as I have ever seen, and the story makes them even better.

Wow!

WOW!


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 11, 2010)

Great photos. What was your lighting set up?


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

PatrickHMS said:


> *This is EXACTLY what we mean!!!!!!!!!*
> 
> Think about how this memory could have been ruined by someone who just bought a D90, but didn't know enough about it that they shot the wedding in auto, with the lens cap still on the camera???
> 
> ...


 
Hi Patrick,
Your words ring true to my heart. I know people have to start out somewhere, but shooting lead in a wedding is not that way. Personally, I shot a year of a combination of assist, 2nd, and bag handler. This was after a stint as a professional wire service photojournalist. I took it very seriously. I still do.

The new trend bothering me is the person with a camera, a website, and not much more. They don't take my clientelle from me, so there is no worry about me losing business, but I worry for the clients. 

They aren't carrying the required Liability Bonds for their State, nor are they paying Sales Taxes. In many of the newby mind, it's "I have a camera and a website". They aren't thinking of the big picture. And eventually they will all be taken out by lawsuits and insane pricing. These types have never really affected me and the clientelle that I deal with.
I've tried to warn a few, but they make excuses. You can't make excuses to the state. And now many states offer rewards for photogs who turn in other photogs who don't pay sales taxes. It's getting brutal.
If you don't have the state required bonds, you can't work the venue. I've heard horror stories about photogs keeping the retainers....It never ends with the ways non professional photogs can embarrass us all.

But the main thing is, some of these half assed "I have a website and a camera" people are a total embarrassment to those of us who take this seriously. 

You are right. This is the MOST important day in a couple's lives. You CAN NOT repeate it.
I agree with you total. Sorry for the tirade, but I felt it was needed.


----------



## Pugs (Jan 11, 2010)

bennielou said:


> Hi Patrick,
> Your words ring true to my heart. I know people have to start out somewhere, but shooting lead in a wedding is not that way. Personally, I shot a year of a combination of assist, 2nd, and bag handler. This was after a stint as a professional wire service photojournalist. I took it very seriously. I still do.
> 
> The new trend bothering me is the person with a camera, a website, and not much more. They don't take my clientelle from me, so there is no worry about me losing business, but I worry for the clients.
> ...



Cindy, 

Thank you for stating this so clearly and eloquently!  You're a credit to your craft!  I agree with Patrick, this thread should be stickied for any and all who want to become wedding photogs as an example of the quality and content of the photos they need to be able to take, AND for this discourse on the legal, moral, and business side of the industry as well!


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

burnws6 said:


> Great photos. What was your lighting set up?


 

It differed.  Ambient, back flash, and off camera big lights.  I know that this isn't very helpful.  Sorry.  If you could ask about a particular photo, perhaps I could help out more.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 11, 2010)

Pugs said:


> bennielou said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Patrick,
> ...


 

I would be honored if the powers that be decide to do that.  Thank you for the kind words, wisdom, and recommendation.


----------



## KAikens318 (Jan 12, 2010)

Gorgeous couple
Gorgeous dress
Gorgeous venue
AMAZING photographer!  :thumbup::mrgreen:


----------



## keith foster (Jan 20, 2010)

Amazing!  Thank you for sharing the story and the shots.


----------



## bennielou (Jan 21, 2010)

You guys are too sweet!  I just loved this couple.


----------



## burnws6 (Jan 21, 2010)

bennielou said:


> burnws6 said:
> 
> 
> > Great photos. What was your lighting set up?
> ...



Actually, it's perfect info. Lol, I just needed the general set up. Great use of lighting. Amazing pictures!


----------



## Malania (Jan 24, 2010)

Beautiful set!  Amazing love story!


----------

